# Ladies Watch - Any Info Welcome



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

My partner has this watch and was looking to sell it, best offer from a couple of local jewellers is cÂ£300 but I'm inclined to suggest she keeps it - I don't let watches go without a fight and it's a little bit of bling  Is anyone able to give me any ideas as to its age, maker etc?

Watch is c23mm in diameter excl. crown, 9ct gold according to all jewellers though I can't immediately see a hallmark there may be one somewhere. In working order, no idea as to exact timekeeping but partner has worn it for the occasional evening out and all seems ok (manual wind lasts about 24hrs she thinks). Came in a box from Boodle and Dunthorne (liverpool, Chester and M'chester). I haven't tried to take the back off and wouldn't try so that would be a trip to the watchmaker/jeweller if it's necessary.

Thanks

http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss181/deepreddave/IMG_3433_zps44e1124e.jpg[/IMG]%5B/url%5D

%5Burl="http://


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Â£300 will likely just be an offer on the gold (30 grams all-in I guess).

If that's a diamond set bezel, you might be best off approaching someone like Fellows auction house if you're selling - they do well with fancy cocktail watches for some reason. I'd be amazed if a high street shop gave you more than scrap value out of it.

Where abouts are you based - North West?


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheers and close, 24g  Yes to NW, in Cumbria. I was hoping somebody might give me a steer on age/maker etc without me taking the back off but appreciate that could be asking far to much from a seemingly unmarked watch! Yes it is a diamond set bezel per both jewellers but the stones aren't worth much on their own.

Thanks for the suggestion if she decides to sell though I'd probably rather offer it here first just in case anybody fancied it as I've always had a dislike of auction house fees/commissions being taken from both sides.....


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Anybody else able to help as to how I might find out more about it? Is it back off time (no pun intended!)?

Thanks


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

deepreddave said:


> Anybody else able to help as to how I might find out more about it? Is it back off time (no pun intended!)?
> 
> Thanks


I think it might be. A good crisp shot of the movement can sometimes provide a steer. I know very little about ladies watches, but the dial and hands are almost classically "trench" (*) style which looks unusual with a diamond set case. An attractive combo!

*Meaning the dial looks like 1920s at the latest. I may be wrong of course.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Avo - thanks for the reply. I'll make an effort to have the back removed to see if it helps shed any light.....


----------

